# Microsoft Access subforms



## suringy (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm trying to develop a microsoft access application.

1. I have a table of Inquiry Header and Inquiry Details.

2. I will select an Inquiry and the information will be passed to an Order Header and Order Details table.

3. The Inquiry details and Order details are on subforms.

4. Once I select an inquiry the information for the header is passed over to the Order Header but the only the last record of the Inquiry detail is passed over to the Order detail. I am using VB script "on load form". 

5. I am not able to find a command to update the details from Inquiry details table to the order details table in the subform. As I do the loop on the Inquiry detail table , it does pass based on the number of records in the Inquiry details. I am not trying write to the table directly but to the subform , once I save, the information will be updated to the tables.

TU.
Suringy.


----------



## suringy (Jul 12, 2005)

[Bump]I'm trying to develop a microsoft access application.

1. I have a table of Inquiry Header and Inquiry Details.

2. I will select an Inquiry and the information will be passed to an Order Header and Order Details table.

3. The Inquiry details and Order details are on subforms.

4. Once I select an inquiry the information for the header is passed over to the Order Header but the only the last record of the Inquiry detail is passed over to the Order detail. I am using VB script "on load form".

5. I am not able to find a command to update the details from Inquiry details table to the order details table in the subform. As I do the loop on the Inquiry detail table , it does pass based on the number of records in the Inquiry details. I am not trying write to the table directly but to the subform , once I save, the information will be updated to the tables.

TU.
Suringy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Suringy, can you post a zipped copy of your database?
Have you set "Master/Child Links" between the Main Form and the subforms?


----------

